# Standing (( Male goat))



## hgvdhq (Sep 11, 2009)

Standing

Male goat


















Hejazi Goats
There is
Saudi Arabia


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

he is so neat.......what kind of goat is he? :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That is so cool! Very cool looking boy!


----------



## hgvdhq (Sep 11, 2009)

Named
Hejazi Goats
of Saudi Arabia
Hijaz region

=========
:clap: Thank you


----------



## goatbless (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow- such long ears! Great picture of him standing- he is a very handsome boy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Named
> Hejazi Goats
> of Saudi Arabia
> Hijaz region
> ...


 Your very welcome.....thanks for letting us know what kind of goat he is..... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice boy!

It;s great to see the Hejazi breed as an adult, those ears really fit them...as kids they look as though they could trip on them they are so long!


----------

